# DNP Cycle Log - Getting to 8%



## Bensif

Hi Guys,

Thought I would start a log of my DNP cycle that started today. I am running crystal DNP at 200mg per day for 10-14 days depending on results. I may increase the dose to 400mg depending on how I react, however with most things I find less is more for me personally.

Current stats;

5ft7

151lbs

10% bf

My weight may appear light but I have a very small frame. I hate telling people how much I weigh because it seems a bit pathetic but I atleast don't look 10st11 (or i don't think I do lol). Pics below;



I will be updating this log daily with my progress. Diet will be at or just below maintenance. Carbs will be cycled as per my normal diet. Will be training hard and heavy (I hope) as normal with cardio 4x per week at 30 - 45 minutes. My problem areas are lower abdominals and lower back (as you can probably see).

Here it goes!

20/06/2012, 6 days in

Down 3lbs total

Here is a rough summary of how the dose builds up for anyone who is interested (this isn't exact, numbers are rounded up and based on the start of every day;

Day / Dose (mg)/ Cumalative Dose (mg)

1 / 200 / 200

2 / 200 / 400

3 / 200 / 500

4 / 200 / 550

5 / 400 / 750

6 / 400 / 975

7 / 400 / 1075

8 / 400 / 1125

9 / 400 / 1125

10 / 400 1150

11 / 0 / 775

12 / 0 / 375

13 / 0 / 175

14 / 0 / 175

15 / 0 / 75


----------



## stone14

U should get some great results mate your lean to start with


----------



## Singhbuilder

I will follow this.

Please post regular pics aswell, and could you outline your diet if possible?

SB


----------



## Jux

You've got a very aesthetic physique. Any particular reason for cutting further?


----------



## onthebuild

Subbed mate, best of luck


----------



## Raptor

Good luck, looking lean already


----------



## C.Hill

Good luck mate, delts look sick in second pic!


----------



## Bensif

BONE said:


> What elese are you running with the DNP?


Running 75mg Test Prop EOD. Will be running Test Prop at 100mg EOD and TBOL for 4 weeks after I finish the DNP to fill back out. I'm a little flat at the moment due to carb cycling and a recent 5 week cut.



Singhbuilder said:


> I will follow this.
> 
> Please post regular pics aswell, and could you outline your diet if possible?
> 
> SB


Will update pics every few days or as I see noticeable changes. Diet is as follows;

Low Carb Day

Meal 1 - 53g Whey + 10ml Good Oil + 20g PB

Meal 2 - 5 Whole Eggs + 75g Ham

Meal 3 - 180g Chicken + Veg + 33g Mixed unsalted Nuts

Meal 4 - Tuna + Salad + half large Avacado + 16g Nuts

Meal 5 - 200g Pork Liver + Veg + 25g Nuts

Meal 6 - Pork Steak + Veg + 30g PB

Workout / moderate carb day

Meal 1 - 70g Oats + 20g Blueberries + 200g Pork Liver

Meal 2 - 5 Whole Eggs + 75g Ham

Meal 3 - 180g Chicken + 33g Nuts + Veg

Meal 4 - Tuna + Salad + Avacado + nuts

Meal 5 pre workout - BCAA + Large Banana

Meal 6 PWO - 150g Chicken + 50g Basmati Rice + Veg + 24g Whey

Meal 7 - Pork Steak + Veg + 20g PB

Thats a vague outline of what I eat while dieting.



Jux said:


> You've got a very aesthetic physique. Any particular reason for cutting further?


Thanks mate I appreciate the comment. The lighting isn't totally flattering imo but I'm super anal about things like that. Cutting that little further as I want deeper cuts in my abs and want more definition in my lower back. These are the last 2 areas that I am holding fat now. Following this cut will be starting a long 6 - 9 month bulk to put on some serious mass (lean bulk).



Raptor said:


> Good luck, looking lean already


Thanks mate!



C.Hill said:


> Good luck mate, delts look sick in second pic!


Cheers mate, my delts usually come out pretty early on into a cut (my arms don't hold much fat).


----------



## Jux

BONE said:


> Are you not running any T3 with your DNP?
> 
> Please keep us updated with how it effects your sleep and cardio and what time of day are you going to take it? Is this your first time running DNP


Personally i'll be keeping T3 on hand just in case i feel like death warmed up (lol). The possible sides are a bit of a worry for me to run it throughout.


----------



## Fat

Wow you look much bigger than your weight, subbed.


----------



## damerush

Good luck, pretty sure you aren't going to need it though!


----------



## Jux

BONE said:


> from talking with ausbuilt and the reasons why t3 is neededf with dnp im going to run 50mcg ed. He says you would be a idiot to run dnp without t3


I've got some anyway, I'll probably split the dose with the DNP aswel.


----------



## Bensif

BONE said:


> Are you not running any T3 with your DNP?
> 
> Please keep us updated with how it effects your sleep and cardio and what time of day are you going to take it? Is this your first time running DNP


I don't plan to, no. I have seen the arguements for and against, however at a low dose for a short period I don't feel the need. Don't wana start a flame war over it though lol!


----------



## Bensif

Day 2 at 200mg

Trained Back, Calves and Abs + 40 minutes of low intensity cardio. Felt a little out of breath whilst training but nothing major. Slight increase in sweating. Measured by body temp over the last week upon waking, and on average it measured at 36.5c. This morning it measured at 37.5c.

Weight has dropped 1lb, although I did have a jippy stomach yesterday so it might have been that. No major changes apart from slight increase in vascularity in my legs.


----------



## Bensif

Day 3 at 200mg (AM)

Trained Chest, Biceps and Abs + 25 minutes low intensity cardio. Felt a fair bit more out of breath whilst training today, but was still able to keep the intensity up and am still getting stronger. Massive, and i mean MASSIVE increase in sweating. In all honesty I never been so sweaty in my entire life. Had to cut cardio short today due to being quite short of breath. Heart rate was low at 120bpm. Temperature is still up at 37.5c.

Weight is still the same, however I measured a 1mm decrease in all skinfold measurements this morning. 4 measurements across my abdominals, 2 on thighs, 1 on calves and 2 on back.

Have decreased fats in my diet and increase simple carbs. Am mainly eating fruit and oats now (65/35 split). Eating carbs definetly increases body temperate. Went to the cinema last night, and after 2 hours and 2L of water I was pretty sweaty just sitting still.

I am considering upping the dose to 400mg per day from Tuesday onwards. 1 cap AM and 1 cap PM.


----------



## stone14

Iv started my tren ac this week at 200mg eod and noticed a heavy chest today at end of and after cardio, i think tren is going to effect cv more than my dnp, dnp didnt realy effect my cv. I think once i dropped the water weight frok carb depleting in the 1st week cv was not effected at all imo


----------



## Bensif

Did you run low carb throughout? Im trying to keep carbs moderate on training days to keep liver glycogen up and lethargy at bay, but today i feel dead lol. Was going to lower carbs over the next 48 hours til i train again.


----------



## stone14

I was running low carb and binge days and i notice more fat loss from binge days than low carb, carbs defo increase fat loss and also heat/sweat, low carb on dnp imo isnt the best option for fat loss, i had 200mg pre AM fasting cardio, kept carbs low thru the day and 1 proper meal good amount of prot and carbs with my other 200mg dnp about 8pm and from that noticed a difrence in the mirror every morning. The night time dnp and carbs burning thru the night must have a good effect on fat loss when fasting asleep.


----------



## stone14

Next dnp cycle im goin to run high carbs....


----------



## Bensif

Cool i might ditch the low carb days and adopt your approach then. I've read quite a few logs of people saying the same as you. Cheers mate


----------



## Fat

stone14 said:


> Next dnp cycle im goin to run high carbs....


How did you approach weights mate? what sort of intensity comparing to before cycle?


----------



## stone14

My main consentration was on my 1hr cv workout followed by upper and lower abs plus obs few sets for each 15-20 reps x3 a week, as for weights I only done a couple sets 10-15 reps when I felt upto it on machines, chest shoulder back arms etc, which after my cv and abs wasn't much lol, think I used the weights about 4-5 times in the 3 1\2 weeks of my dnp cycle with few sets, so very little realy, was mainly just to say I'd worked them realy for a bit stretch and pump, didn't do any weights on legs as all the cv severly depleted them so couldn't if I wanted to, 2days carb loading after dnp filled me right out again no problem tho. Carb loading was high gi carbs 700g day1, 500g day2 then took my last pic morning of day3 cold (on my dnp thread) then started lean bulk.


----------



## Big_bear

stone14 said:


> Next dnp cycle im goin to run high carbs....


So would you basically take DNP and take as many high GI carbs as poss for fat loss.

Am thinking of running dnp myself after my next bulk and i work 8-4. So was thinking of doing high GI carbs after i take my cap at 4 untill I sleep thus keeping sides a min for the next morning so am ok at work. Do you think thats a good way to maximise fat loss or have I got the timing of the dnp and carbs wrong?


----------



## stone14

Im not sure yet big bear just going off my experience on my 1st dnp cycle and what others have told me also that high carbs is best, prob wouldnt try all high gi prob a mix, but saying that i did eat a 1pint sized cup of sweets from wilkinsons pick and mix and a large kebab wrap with salad on a binge day and i still looked better the day after lol


----------



## Big_bear

stone14 said:


> Im not sure yet big bear just going off my experience on my 1st dnp cycle and what others have told me also that high carbs is best, prob wouldnt try all high gi prob a mix, but saying that i did eat a 1pint sized cup of sweets from wilkinsons pick and mix and a large kebab wrap with salad on a binge day and i still looked better the day after lol


lol fair play. Well ive seen your log and you look in good nick mate so clearly did something right. I wonder if you could literally get away with drinking sugary drink with high GI something like loads of coke in the eve and it would have a good effect... Food for thought I guess.


----------



## Bensif

Day 4 at 200mg (AM)

Down 2lbs

Last night was pretty hot and sweaty. It was the first night that I have properly experienced night sweats. I woke up at about 02:30 and the bed was soaked. Woke up again at 04:00 and had cooled down significantly. Sleep from there until 07:15 was good.

Been at work for 30 minutes and am already sweating at my desk. I envisage myself sitting in the comms room for the majority of the day as it is a chilly 18c in there. The fatigue has also hit me pretty hard this morning.

On a positive note, I am seeing fairly dramatic changes in my body fat on my abdominals. This is after only 72 hours on the DNP. I'm pretty excited to see what the next 7 days bring, especially if I increase the dosage.


----------



## Bensif

Day 5 at 200mg (AM)

Down 2lbs still

Yesterday was pretty awful at work. I think I got a bit dehydrated. Was sweating constantly and had a thumping headache. Didn't help that I was in a hot environment most of the day due to some issues we had at work. Have had to take today off work as the headache from yesterday prevented me from sleeping well.

Feeling pretty hot today, temp is hovering around 37.2c. Will be upping the dose to 300mg per day on average before bumping up to 400mg.

Training legs later on today... which should be interesting.


----------



## Bensif

Small update. Just got back from the gym. Trained Quads, Hams, Glutes, Calves and Abs + Cardio. Felt great in the gym, loads of energy and stronger than ever. Hit a few PBs. Did 35 minutes of cardio, low intensity. Pretty sweaty though.

I think the energy increase may be from cutting out fruit (atleast today). The only carbs I ate yesterday were fruits and I felt rough. Today I had oats instead. Didn't get any hot flushes and felt a bit more spritely. Will continue this for the next few days to see if it helps.


----------



## Bensif

Day 6 now at 400mg (12 hour split)

Down 3lbs

Getting used to the heat now. Since reducing carbs the lethargy is more managable. Took today off work too, will be going back tomo. Trained delts, traps, triceps and abs + cardio. Felt pretty good in the gym. More PBs on my big lifts.

Only thing that is bothering me is feeling / looking flat. Only temporary though. Chuffed with the results so far though. Quads and hams are veiny and ripped. Lower abdominals and obliques are really coming theough. Bring on the next 4 days!!


----------



## onthebuild

sounding like your making awesome progress mate!

you doing 7day photo updates? with leg shots?

NOHOMO


----------



## Bensif

onthebuild said:


> sounding like your making awesome progress mate!
> 
> you doing 7day photo updates? with leg shots?
> 
> NOHOMO


Lol, yeah will prob take some pics tomorrow, then sunday / monday, and next friday after i carb up.

Going good so far!


----------



## Bensif

Small update on page 1 with doses / cumalative doses.


----------



## Bensif

Day 7 at 400mg

Considering cutting the cycle a little short. Have really flattened out now, however the sides at work are a little too much. Sweating through a formal shirt isn't a good look lol! Having to sit at my desk with a fan blowing on me which has gotten me some wierd looks lol. As long as I don't move, and stay in front of the fan its manageable! Results are good though. Going to run 400mg today and 200mg tomorrow, which should keep the dose active until Monday morning. Will begin carbing back up as of Monday afternoon.

By Monday I expect to have lost 4lbs of pure fat, possibly a little more if the water comes off. Having said that I don't feel I am holding that much water. Maybe this is due to the high dose of Vit C + cardio.

Will take some progress pictures tonight to properly assess my progress, provided I am where I want to be I will cut short as planned. Certinaly won't miss the side effects!


----------



## Bensif

BONE said:


> How much vit c are you using? What time of day do you take your dose? If you off at the weekend should you just not bear it 2mara and run 400mg on sat morning then come off?


3-5g vit c per day

taking dose 7am and 7pm

Im going to stick it out tomorrow and come of saturday. Should stay active until tuesday that way which is 12 days on. Pretty happy eith the results so far.


----------



## Super_G

Subbed, great thread so far mate, good amount of straight to the point info!!


----------



## Bensif

Cheers guys.

Day 8 - 400mg

I took 400mg before bed yesterday evening so technically had 600mg yesterday, but 200mg of that was for this morning as I wanted to see if sides were better or worse dosing this way. I had a pretty poor nights sleep in all fairness. This is the first time over the last week that I have really suffered from insomnia. Mainly due to the sweats. Sides are definetly better during the day dosing at night, however the lethargy seems worse. I'm walking around like a zombie today.

Tomorrow will be my last day on. Will only be taking 200mg in the AM as I want the sides to clear as best as possible by next Monday (due to work commitments). Will do a proper weigh in once the water has gone and glycogen is restored. Will also take some progress pictures then too.

I am very, very flat at the moment, and feel quite achey, a bit like I have flu. This is definetly not a drug to be taken lightly as it truely takes it out of you!


----------



## legoheed

so what would you say is the best for fat loss. i done dnp about a month ago and had 4lb loss over a week but that was low carb everyday. Would you say high carb is the way to burn fats ?


----------



## Bensif

In all honesty i didnt notice much difference between them. High carb means more sides, eg serious sweats. Iv cut carbs out in the last few days due to this. Today iv gone very high protein, no carb low fat.

I imagine if you run it for longer, eg 2 weeks + then the results become more drastic. You need some serious will power to stick it out though. Stone14 must be a right hard man for going 3 weeks!


----------



## Hotdog147

I managed 11 days iirc!! On 200mg ED LOL

Good luck with the end result mate


----------



## Bensif

Day 9 - 0mg

Today was the first day without DNP. Feeling alot better since coming off. Decided to cut short by two days at 8 days in total. Urine is still very yellow and stomach is a bit upset, but energy is def up.

Today i weighed in 5lbs lighter than when i started which im chuffed with. Trained back, traps, calves and abs earlier, plus an hour of cardio to try and shed some water. From day 6-8 on DNP i noticed considerable water retention. I believe this is dose related. Most of the fatloss appears to be from calves, quads and obliques. Lower abs havent changed much, nor has lower back.

I will be carbing up from monday. Have reintroduced a small amount of carbs today and they dont seem to induce such intense sweats now. Still getting hot flushes and was insanely sweaty in the gym.

I will def use DNP again, but next time take a week off work and run it for 12 days. Its so much more effective than clen. Will run yohimbe next time along side in. This wont be for some time as i will be lean bulking for 6 months (i hope).

Will update with pics on monday / tuesday.


----------



## thoon

Bensif said:


> In all honesty i didnt notice much difference between them. High carb means more sides, eg serious sweats. Iv cut carbs out in the last few days due to this. Today iv gone very high protein, no carb low fat.
> 
> I imagine if you run it for longer, eg 2 weeks + then the results become more drastic. You need some serious will power to stick it out though. Stone14 must be a right hard man for going 3 weeks!


Good honest log

One thing mate you say you diden't notice much difference on carbs high vs low , but on the other hand you say more sweats was a side this means your body temp increased , this to me says fat loss ,, how much carb increase are we talking here out of interest mate


----------



## thoon

Bensif said:


> In all honesty i didnt notice much difference between them. High carb means more sides, eg serious sweats. Iv cut carbs out in the last few days due to this. Today iv gone very high protein, no carb low fat.
> 
> I imagine if you run it for longer, eg 2 weeks + then the results become more drastic. You need some serious will power to stick it out though. Stone14 must be a right hard man for going 3 weeks!


Good honest log

One thing mate you say you diden't notice much difference on carbs high vs low , but on the other hand you say more sweats was a side this means your body temp increased , this to me says fat loss ,, how much carb increase are we talking here out of interest mate


----------



## methos

Good log mate!


----------



## Bensif

thoon said:


> Good honest log
> 
> One thing mate you say you diden't notice much difference on carbs high vs low , but on the other hand you say more sweats was a side this means your body temp increased , this to me says fat loss ,, how much carb increase are we talking here out of interest mate


Thanks mate! The increase in body temp itself doesnt mean greater fat loss imo, however eating a higher carb diet will technically increase overall fat loss. Say 50% of your calories come from carbs. On DNP you body can do very little with those carbs other than expell them as heat. In my opinion this means a larger calorie deficit.

Having said that, eating carbs makes the sides much worse. I more or less cycled carb intake. The bottom line is it will shed body fat regardless imo.

Carb increase wise, i was eating <30g on low carb, and 200-250g on high carb. Im curretly eating 150g a day as i reintroduce them. They still give me hot flushes.

Trained chest, biceps and abs + cardio today. Felt good, nice and strong. Had two people ask me if i was prepping for a comp which i thought was funny! My body is currently quite dry but a little flat still. I'm hoping to maintain this condition (or near to) all year round, but time will tell.


----------



## Guest

You gona post pics? nice log btw


----------



## Bensif

Yes mate, will be posting pics tomorrow or tuesday after my glycogen is back up.


----------



## Bensif

Just a quick update to say I haven't forgotten about the pictures! In the last few days I have been holding alot of water and I can't work out why. It is slowly coming off but it is blurring my results slightly.

Been off for 4 days total now, urine is still yellow, and I am still getting hot flushes. Body temp is still sitting around 37c. I don't get as hot when eating carbs now, however I have been a little short of breath and had a slightly heavy / tight chest. This may be unrelated.I am still sitting around 4-5lbs down on where I started (which was fairly carb depleted to begin with).

I am still sweating like a rapist in the gym, its insane. Everything was sweating!


----------



## onthebuild

any update mate?


----------



## ZyZee_2012

onthebuild said:


> any update mate?


+1. Good log too :thumbup1:


----------



## Bensif

I hope to update with some pics tonight before I go on holiday for 2 weeks. Have been holding a lot of water the last 4 days and am now using a diuretic + higher dose of AI to try and reduce bloat. Most has dropped off, so will prob take pics tonight.



BONE said:


> Im on day 5 DNP been 200mg each day for the first 4 days but ive upped the dose to 400mg 2day as i havnt been that sweaty on 200mg and it has had no negative effect on my cardio or workouts. Havnt weighed myself yet, will on mon so its been a week im hoping for a few lbs in a week. I will run DNP for a min of another week max 4 weeks


How are you finding the heat Bone? I found initially the weight goes down, then it starts to creep up as you gain water (which is tough mentally). Just as you reach your starting weight you start to flatten out. So you look smaller, but fatter lol. 2 - 4 days after ceasing DNP the water comes off.

I have been off a week and I am still noticing fat loss and a decrease in skinfold measurements, even though I'm eating more. I have also had an increased appetite.


----------



## Ash1981

What brand dnp you guys using?


----------



## Ash1981

BONE said:


> Im using Sci Gen 100mg caps, taking 200mg mon-thurs and sun and fri and sat 400-500mg each day with 100mch pharma t3


And cardio is cool for you at 200mg currently bone?


----------



## Bensif

I was using unbranded crystal.


----------



## MrNiknik

Damn it I can't switch to the last page I always get thrown back to page 4. Is it just me?


----------



## night06

MrNiknik said:


> Damn it I can't switch to the last page I always get thrown back to page 4. Is it just me?


same here -_-


----------



## naturalun

Dude to be honest quite surprised at how you look, I read 151lbs even at 5"7 I thought that's anorexic (please don't take offence) but you look good mate. Gonna look sicker at 8%. Good job man. I'm cutting from mid July, bit late for the beach bod but fack it always next year. Good luck mate.

Edit - didn't see how old this was ^^ I didn't bump it tho!!


----------



## PortsladeMan

Looking sick before hand and glad you have seen results. You say you lost 5lbs, what bf did you get down to?

I'm thinking of running the same in July. Cutting is a mission for me, although packing on weight isn't.


----------

